
Bringing the best of open source to Google Cloud customers - larkinrichards
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2019/04/bringing-best-of-open-source-to-google.html
======
larkinrichards
This recognizes the struggle behind the recent re-licensing of Redis Lab's
addons for Redis, as well as the public tit-for-tat of Amazon vs Elastic
resulting in the "Open" ElasticSearch distro.

Instead of developing their own value-added versions of redis/elastic/etc,
Google will simply partner with the providers. This requires less of a
commitment from Google while directly benefitting the companies that pay and
support the creators and maintainers of these open source projects.

------
solocloud
awesome

